# SOMO June MNT



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey all!! We are having our next MNT at Branson Haunted Hills at noon. We will be making scary dolls and motion sensor lighting/movement. Feel free to check out our page on FB SOMO HAUNT GROUP to get more details. We have folks from all over the area coming in so stop in and say HI and take home a cool prop or two for your haunt  If you have any questions feel free to PM me I am happy to help. Hope to see you all there soon.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

There's been a change in plans. Unfortunately the Branson Haunted Hills location will not be available so we will be meeting at our usual spot and doing something different for the project. Just shoot me a PM if you have any ideas. Also our group will be presenting a MNT for Kreepfest so feel free to post any suggestions for things we could make.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay the MNT is this weekend at the usual spot I believe. Let me know if you would like directions.


----------

